

Dunning–Kruger effect - technology
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunning%E2%80%93Kruger_effect

======
pinchyfingers
I don't want to spoil the party, but I feel like we've discussed this before:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1063287>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2540460>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1498136>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3018462>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2504971>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1448788>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1300335>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2674154>

and so on...

------
gregbair
I've always observed that those "unskilled" (entry-level) developers that are
humble and know that they don't know much learn much better than the cocky,
"I've been programming for two years in VB and I'm a programming expert!"
kind.

------
18cc
and?

------
batista
Also known as the functional programmer snob effect.

